# Tobassco barrel wood chips



## moresmoke (Nov 16, 2016)

Anybody used these to cheese? It's a great flavor to anything I've put it on just not sure about cheese.


----------



## confederateknowhow (Nov 21, 2016)

That's interesting, never seen it before.

Does it impart a Tabasco flavor to what is being smoked?


----------



## moresmoke (Nov 28, 2016)

Not sure with the cheese, it is still sitting. It smells like tobassco while smoking but it's an oak wood and that's really the flavor I've gotten with meats I've grilled and smoked. Can't wait to break open the cheese


----------



## confederateknowhow (Nov 29, 2016)

I can't wait to hear how the cheese turned out!


----------

